

Justice Scalia Rules Deep-Dish Pizza is Not Pizza - jkuria
http://www.delish.com/food/recalls-reviews/justice-scalia-rules-deep-dish-pizza-not-a-pizza-but-a-pie

======
anigbrowl
For students of his jurisprudence this should come as no surprise whatsoever.
Fortunately, he also feels Chicago not-actually-pizzerias have a first
amendment right to lie about the product they sell.

